
We need an alternative to HTML for content made for reading - O___O
https://dxwc.gitlab.io/2018/09/computer/propaganda/readable_web/
======
logifail
If you want to write "content made for reading" on pretty much any device then
write your content, mark it up with <h1> <h2> and <p> and co and you're
golden.

Leave _all_ the CSS and scripting out.

~~~
O___O
To everyone, different styling works best, browsers doesn't provide enough
option to configure the looks of those tags without having to break other
application websites. Also, people often finds popular browser's default look
unreadable without CSS. Since most sites comes with heavy styling, users never
configure their font, font-size etc defaults, browsers also expect everyone to
make heavy use of css or JavaScript, so they don't seem to bother making
default decent. For all that, I think it makes more sense to have something
different than html.

~~~
logifail
>> they don't seem to bother making default decent

Could you share your definition of "decent"?

How about calling up D. J. Bernstein's website
([https://cr.yp.to/](https://cr.yp.to/)) and have a look and see if you can
read it OK. Despite my ageing Mk I eyeballs, it looks just fine from here.
It's also almost completely bloat-free and so loads and renders in a fraction
of a second.

Medium and many other sites can be almost as good as this once you block all
scripts.

